
American Phone Companies Are Literally Letting Their Networks Fall Apart - rmason
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wj3v5n/american-phone-companies-are-literally-letting-their-networks-fall-apart
======
rmason
This resonated with me because the phone company left open a connection closet
for 90 days at a time less than a mile from where I live. I first thought that
it was a lazy or forgetful employee but now I wonder if it was on purpose.

In Michigan the phone company has repeatedly tried to discontinue landline
service. Since 911 service location reporting isn't supported yet on cells
that would leave most of the state without this service. Luckily there was
bipartisan push back on this issue.

